# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  La porra mentalista del Mundial

## Gandalf

Bueno, pues ya llegó el partido de milenio...   :Lol:  

¿Que? ¿Una porrita de aficionados?

Propongo hacer una porrita mentalista. Si los de Nadaxaquí pueden nosotros también ¿no?

Pues creo que podríamos hacer una porra por cada partido en el que juegue algún equipo que tenga representación en el foro. No es plan de hacer una porra por partido, pero si la podríamos hacer con los equipos de los países de origen de los foreros. Ya se que algunos ya se han jugado, pero que no se haya hecho porra es culpa de los que no lo han promovido, ea. Y también una porrita para el ganador del mundial.

Supongo que hablo de España, Argentina, Portugal, Francia, Mexico, y ¿Paraguay y Ecuador (si hay gente, claro)? ¿Falta sobra alguno?

No hay premios, es solo demostrar las dotes de mentalista clarividente de los foreros.

Bueno pues eso, que una porrita. En el próximo mensaje indico mis predicciones y el formato mejor para hacerlo. ¿OK?

----------


## Gandalf

Partido del día : ESPAÑA 2 - UCRANIA 1

Campeón del Mundial : *ALEMANIA*

PD: El fallo fue predecir un partido ya jugado ¿que pasa?

----------


## kalandraka

Aysssssssssss Gandalf te retiro ahora mismo el carnet de mentalista!!!!!!! España-Croacia :Confused:  :Confused: ? que antes de predecir el resultado hay que predecir el partido. Jajajaj era coña que todos lo hemos entendido

España 1  Ucrania 0

P.D En mi carnet de mentalista no me quedan puntos, me ha matado esto del carnet por puntos jajajaj

----------


## ignoto

Campeón del mundial: El Koala
Que ya se ha sacado los garbanzos antes de que empiece.

Auténtico campeón del auténtico mundial: Quico de A Coruña que va a dejar a los nórdicos "esquiziaos".

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Insisto, va a ganar Trinidad y Tobago.

----------


## angelquillo

*españa 2 - ucrania 0* pero nos tienen que ayudar un poco los arbritos, ya que estan en deuda con nosotros

saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

Utilizando mis dotes de mentalista..... mis predicciones son:

ESPAÑA 3 - UCRANIA 1

Campeón del mundial BRASIL en partido frente a la selección FRANCESA.

quede por escrito.
 :Lol:

----------


## eskroler

Hay que ser realistas no??

ESPAÑA 12    -   UCRANIA 0


campeon del mundial: ESPAÑA

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

OPAAAA vamo´s a po er mundia!

----------


## zarkov

¿Recordáis en anteriores mundiales que había ofertas del tipo: "si España gana el Mundial te regalamos el televisor"?

En este no hay esas ofertas. Eso quiere decir que no lo ven claro, así que este año el Mundial va para *España*

Y hoy:
España 3
Ucrania 2

----------


## correka

Mi predicción:
*España 6 Ucrania 5*

*Ganador del Mundial: España* (frente a Holanda en la final) 4-3 (en las finales siempre hay menos goles, jeje).

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno bueno, ya que hay que predecir allá vamos.

 La final será entre Brasil y Alemania y además irán a los penaltis.
 Será un partido recordado hasta la saciedad porque habrá 3 expulsados (uno de ellos será Ronaldo) en total y se dejarán la piel por ganar. Un muy muy muy buen partido, el mejor del mundial y uno de los 3 mejores de todos los tiempos. 
 No pongo el resultado porque no lo veo claro en los penaltis, aunque empezará fallando Alemania.

 Hoy, España - Ucrania. El resultado 1-0 y de churro.
 España sin embargo, hará un buen papel, y será eliminada por Francia (y ésta caerá en semifinales).

 A ver si lo he dejado claro  :o

----------


## Gandalf

Eidan os recibirá encantado en su consulta de lunes a viernes de 10 a 14 horas previa cita. 

¿Quieres saber tu futuro? Eidan te lo dirá.

Sanaciones, curaciones, males de ojo y vudús. Trabajo especiales. Encantamientos, romances, mejoras laborales. Importantes políticos pasan por su consulta.

Todo es posible con la magia de Eidan.

No lo dudes, llama ahora mismo. 555993113

----------


## Ella

> Hoy, España - Ucrania. El resultado 1-0 y de churro.
>  España sin embargo, hará un buen papel, y será eliminada por Francia (y ésta caerá en semifinales).
> 
>  A ver si lo he dejado claro  :o


has visto lo mal que ha jugado francia contra suiza?? semifinales francia :Confused:  por dios!!!
alguien de confianza que me diga cuanto tiempo mas hay que soportar a raul en el real madrid y seleccion :Confused:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Ahi va mi predicción:

España, pierde con Ucrania, y gana al resto de equipos del grupo. STOP

Ucrania los gana todos, por tanto quedamos segundos de grupo. STOP

Jugamos con el primero del grupo correspondiente, que será Francia. STOP

Se acabo del mundial. STOP

----------


## DaniOrama

Lo primero que no sé como creeis que Alemania va a ganar el mundial... pero si la mitad de los jugadores están artríticos o reumatoides... son lo PEOR... aparte de chulos y prepotentes... y eso que antes iba siempre con Alemania, pero cuando entiendes lo que dicen y ves la tele de aquí te dan ganas de pegarles a todos una paliza... Son la antítesis de los brasileiros simpaticones...  :P 

Quien va a ganar el mundial? Pues está claro, España... y como lo sé? Que puñetas de mentalismo, literatura apocalíptica hombre, y si no leed: 

" Cuando el sexto mes de 2006 finalice,
el Rey de España cruzará los Pirineos con su ejército.
Las legiones de Belcebú aguardarán la batalla
en las planicies del centro de Europa.
La destrucción y la derrota caerá sobre los malvados.
El Santo Grial volverá, con el Rey triunfante, a España"

Está claro no, pues eso, a Nostradamusear...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Dani, eso hacia referencia a Rafa Nadal, el "Rey de España" ...

La selección ... va a perder.

España 1
Ucraina 2

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vuelvo a insistir: Tenéis menos idea de futbol que Ignoto de magia. Va a ganar Trinidad y Tobago. ¿Acaso no os dáis cuenta de que saltan al campo 11 por Trinidad y 11 por Tobago contra los pobres 11 contrarios? Sois una panda de 'ignotantes' (Ignotante: Que no sabe nada, como Ignoto.)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Habeis visto la predicción que han hecho los 'nada x aqui' en el cuatro? ...no me esperaba este regalito mágico en el programa de la retransmisión !

----------


## angelquillo

> *españa 2 - ucrania 0* pero nos tienen que ayudar un poco los arbritos, ya que estan en deuda con nosotros
> 
> saludos


no es por nada pero en el descanso parece que estoy acertando jajajajaj
haber que pasa en la segunda parte


saludos

----------


## Felipe

Me alegro de que ninguno hayáis acertado el resultado. Ha sido acojonante (con perdón).

----------


## Marco Antonio

Bueno, ya sabeis que el mentalismo se hace más real cuando no se acierta el 100%   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Yo es que en mi predicción el último gol no veía claro para quien iba.... y me decanté por ucrania. Que conste   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡Soy el peor mentalista del mundo OE OE OE OEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

 (y nunca me había alegrado tanto de ser tan malo jejeje, y eso que no me gusta el fútbol)  :P   :Smile1:   :D  8)   :Wink:   :P   :Oops:   8)  :-o   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :D

----------


## zarkov

He disfrutado como un marrano en un patatal. ¡Hasta Torres ha metido un gol!

----------


## yiye_05

Ha sido lo mejor! en mi colegio han puesto una pantalla gigantge en el polideportivo y lo hemos visto todo el colegio!!!lo peor eran los enanos gritando!!jejeje que se le va a hacer! 



Un saludo yiye

----------


## si66

Bueno veo que se tienen mucha fé y es normal, hoy ganaron muy bien 4 -0 nadie se lo imaginaba no?
lean esto es solo una anécdota o estadistica, pero cierta al fin.
ADIVINAR QUIEN SERÍA EL CAMPEÓN MUNDIAL DE FUTBOL EN EL AÑO 2002 ERA REALMENTE MUY FÁCIL. 
MIRE: 
Brasil ganó su última copa mundial en 1994, 
antes que eso, ganaron el mundial en 1970. 
Suma 1970 más 1994, te dará 3964 

Argentina ganó su última copa mundial en 1986, 
antes que eso, ganaron el mundial en 1978. 
Suma 1978 más 1986, te dará 3964 

Alemania ganó su última copa mundial en 1990, 
antes que eso, ganaron el mundial en 1974. 
Suma 1974 más 1990, te dará 3964 

Bajo esta lógica, se podría haber adivinado con anticipación el ganador de la copa mundial 2002 

Tenía que ser el mismo ganador que el del mundial del año 1962 pues 
(3964 - 2002 = 1962) 

El campeonato mundial del año 1962 fue ganado por Brasil. 

Como pueden ver era muy sencillo adivinar. 

Yo me pregunto ahora: ¿Esta proyección seguirá vigente para el 2006? 
Porque en ese caso, sólo habría que hacer 
(3964 - 2006 = 1958)... 

Y Mundial de 
Suecia de 1958... 
¡tambien lo gano BRASIL! La puta madre

Cual fue el resultado de nada x ahi??

argentina - serbia y montenegro?
mmm 4-1 (para decir algo)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bajo esa teoría siempre ganará alguien que lo haya hecho antes. ¿Has comprobado la lógica numérica que rige el que un mundial sea ganado por una selección que nunca antes lo haya hecho? ¿Nos tocaría?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Los Irlandeses creo que no juegan 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale, rectifico: ¿Le tocaría a España?


(Marco Antonio, date un voltio a ver a Cleopatra y saca billete sólo de ida  :evil: )

----------


## si66

Ah ni idea.
Pero por lo que se vio en los primeros partidos España arranco jugando (jugando no resultado) mejor que nadie. Ninguna seleccion mostro la claridad de juego que españa. Ni Brasil, ni Argentina, Alemania, Francia, Portugal, Italia, por ahi si Corea, pero... es Corea 8con todo respeto).
Asi que bue. resta esperar.  :Wink:

----------


## correka

Ostia, está clarísimo, este año gana el mundial España, el número clave es el *3964*, verdad Si66 (Si66 dice: "Si verdad"), además hay que coger el año del presente mundial (2002) y una última competición ganada por el pais.
O sea, si cogemos 2006 y le sumamos 1964 de la Eurocopa que ganó (primera, última y única competición ganada por España) nos dá 3970 (nos pasamos por cuatro),
pero si al 3970 le restamos los 4 goles que hemos marcado hoy (día de la predicción) resulta el maravilloso y esperado número *3964* que nos convierte en campeona del mundo (ostia parece esto Cifras y Letras en vez de un foro de magia).
Asi que ESPAÑA CAMPEONA DEL MUNDO de 2006.
A por elloooos oooeeeee, a por elloooss oeeeeeee

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,
Esta claro, lo va a ganar españa.

PROFECIA DE NOSTRADAMUS:

" Cuando el sexto mes de 2006 finalice,
el Rey de España cruzará los Pirineos con su ejército.
Las legiones de Belcebú aguardarán la batalla
en las planicies del centro de Europa.
La destrucción y la derrota caerá sobre los malvados.
El Santo Grial volverá, con el Rey triunfante, a España" 


Pues la interpretación está bien clara: 
"D. Juan Carlos irá a ver los partidos de la Selección Española al mundial de Alemania y volverá con la copa del mundo!" 

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

¿3970-4=3964?
¿Tú has aprobado 1º de EGB?

 :shock:

----------


## correka

Perdona, a sido un error de calculo que resumo:
2006+1964=3970
1-9+6-4= -6
3970-6= 3964

Joder no se te pasa una ehh Ignoto :Confused: 
Que tio, si empezamos así no ganamos ni el mundial ni a Tunez 
 :D

----------


## angelquillo

por poco acierto me han faltado solo dos goles jjajajaja, es que no contaba en que el arbrito nos iba a ayudar jajajajaja

saludos

----------


## Ella

que bien ha jugado españa,no me lo esperaba sobre todo viendo los amistosis, me alegro muchisimo ver a raul de suplente...  :Lol:  
como se nota el poder del barsa dentro de la seleccion,eH?, jejeje
de todas formas el partido que jugo argentina contra costa de marfil fue increible.

----------


## zarkov

Ha de saber usted, señorita, que aunque le guste ver a Raúl de suplente, debido a los cambios que ha realizado el seleccionador español, entre ellos Raúl, España ha desarrollado un juego de mejor calidad a partir de ese momento. Es decir, que la inclusión de Raúl en el segundo tiempo ha contribuido en el 50% al salto de calidad experimentado por la selección de España.

Raúl es un monstruo hasta cuando juega mal (que yo, particularmente, no le he visto jugar mal nunca).

Un saludo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

AMEN

----------


## eskroler

El Papa es Aleman...
Pero Dios es Español ( Raul Gonzalez )


no es por presumir pero mi 12-0 se aproxima bastante al resultado final...
los dos resultados... una goleada como yo predige... :D  :D  :D

----------


## Azran

> Con respecto al partido:
> 
> El brasileño ha fallado un 70% de pases, que lo saquen.
> Y Villa aunque ha metido dos ha fallado otras dos clarisimas, que lo saquen.
> Los demás muy bien, viva puyol y su dos .......... que no veas que golazo el que ha creado junto a Fernando Torres. 
> 
> PD: Soy del Real Madrid y me alegra ver a Raul y jugando bien.


Me has quitao las palabras de la boca.  :Lol:

----------


## mariio

españa 4
ucrania 0
xD
ganador mundial:españa

----------


## Marco Antonio

Olé Mariio.... con dos "güevos"... 

¿Lo de mario se puede contar como "uno por delante" o sería demasiado descarado?

----------


## ignoto

Mas bien es una "clavada por detrás.

----------


## Marco Antonio

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Eso no viene en el Corinda.
ni en el aquelarre... dudo que Derren o Banacheck tengan algo de "eso"

Es una técnica primigenia de esas que se transmiten de "tu a tu" ¿no?

 :shock:  gracias pero... algunas cosas es mejor no saberlas.

----------


## Ella

si es paña ganara el mundia...ecuador tb!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

Lo que ha hecho mariio no es muy diferente a lo que se hace con Nostradamus... Se espera a que lo que él dijo cuadre con algo. Este ha dicho algo que cuadraba 100% pero seguro que lo dijo poco convencido...

 :P  :P

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sólo voy a decir que, como dijo Ella, fue una gozada ver a Raúl en el banco. Espero que alguien le patee y se quede otra temporada sin jugar. ¡¡¡VAYA CÁNCER DE TÍO!!!!

----------


## zarkov

O sea, que de tomar unas cañas con Raúl nada, ¿no?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Nada, como persona no lo conozco, pero como futbolista...

----------


## Ella

> O sea, que de tomar unas cañas con Raúl nada, ¿no?


yo me alegro que se esta recien empezando a dar oportunidad a gente nueva y no ponga a alguien de titular indiscutible simplemente por su nombre, en este caso RAUL.
raul es clave porque crea peña, como zorin en argentina...pero no tiene porque ser siempre titular

----------


## Ella

que pasa que nadie dice nada :Confused: 
habeis visto lo que se dice /comenta...?? 
*Argentina* 6- servia y montenegro 0

ellos tambien ganaran el mundia o solo españa? digo yo....




> españa 4
> ucrania 0
> xD
> ganador mundial:españa

----------


## MANU_222

Holas!
Este es mi hilo!
Mi oportunidad!
Mmmm!
Gracias ella, por hacerme acordar jeje!
Argentina 6 - Servia y montenegro 0
Eso es una paliza!
Quien es el nuevo ganador mundial?
Sin ser buen mentalista doy la publica prediccion, Argentina!
Jugando con sus titulares vencio 6 a 0 con goles de Maxi Rodriguez, Esteban Cambiasso, Hernan Crespo, Lionel Messi, Carlitos Tevez y me olvido uno.... no importa!
La cuestion es que Esteban cambiasso en una jugado comenzada por el con 25 pases toques y taquitos con gol incluido, se transfromo en el mejor gol del mundial hasta ahora, Dejando como 2do mejor gol el 4to gol de España. Llendome de tema, pondre unos cantitos!

Brasilero, Brasilero, que amargado se te vé, Maradona es más grande, es más grande que Pelé!

Vamos vamos Argentina, vamosvamos, a ganar, que esta banda kilombera, no te deja no te deja de alentar!

Tomala vos, damela a mí, el que no saltá, es de Brazil...

Y ya lo vé, ya y lo vé, el que no salta, es un Ingles...

Volveremo' Volveremo' Volveremos otra vez, volveremos a ser campeones, como en el '86 !!!

Orgullo de ser Argentino!

Igual, el sub campeon va a ser España (para quedar bien con los colegas, sino, me echan del foro jaja xD!)

Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## eskroler

Jaja...
es mucho mejor nuestro A POR ELLOS OE!! A POR ELLOS OE!!
o nuestro Opa vamos a por er mundia!!

y que decir  de nuestro... ALCOHOL ALCOHOL! ALCOHOL ALCOHOL ALCOCHOL... HEMOS VENIO A EMBORRACHARNOS EL RESULTADO NOS DA  IGUAR....
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

boca tenia un carrito, river se lo quito...ejem ejem

oe oe oe, oe oe oe oa, oe oe oe pues cada dia te quiero mas...booooca es un sentimineto, una ilusion, no puedo parar...(por luego piensan que soy del river   :Lol:  )

ains..cuanta ignorancia, aqui en españa teneis: LA BARRA BRAVA :Confused:  jajajaja, a los argentinos hay que oirlos para saber lo que es eso, ellos se quedan maravillados por los estadios españoles pero alli uno flipa con la gente, se ven enmarañados a las rejas que bordean el campo, gritando, vengalas, pistolas, abalanchas de gente....otra cosa

por cierto, sabiais en que america ahora hay: LA POLLA BRAVA?
"sacate la polla y da la vuelta al mundo con tu familia"   :Lol:  
la polla creo que viene a ser algo asi como la quiniela.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿La vuelta al mundo hay que darla con la polla sacada?

----------


## Ella

> ¿La vuelta al mundo hay que darla con la polla sacada?


no, solo con la polla brava (debi hacer fotos del cartel, ains...)

mirad el video que hay en esta web: http://www.e-polla.cl/polla4.html

----------


## eskroler

que te vas al mundial con la polla fuera??
yo alucino...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si, a buscar a la segunda de la foto por la derecha, y a la segunda por la izquierda... y cuando no miren coger esas 3 birras.

A ti te dejo la 3º por la derecha, antes se llamaba Héctor.

----------


## eskroler

jaja...  :Lol:  
que sepas que la 2º por la derecha se llamaba Manolo y la 2º por la izquierda Pepe.... la cirujia hace milagrossss... esa transformacion es magia...jaja  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

y por comprar una lavadora te regalan una polla mundial: http://www.efe.com.pe/ver_producto.p...uct=WD_14317RD

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Lo doy firmado, la final Brazil-Ecuador (aunque no me crean)
Y esto pq Chilito no fue al mundial, paren y lean:


*   EL PODER DE LAS MATEMATICAS: ALEMANIA 2006*
 1. Brasil gano la copa mundial en 1994, antes que eso, ganaron el mundial en 1970. Sumen 1970 + 1994 = 3964

2. Argentina ganó su última copa mundial en 1986, antes que eso ganaron el mundial en 1978. Sumen 1978 + 1986 = 3964

3. Alemania ganó su última copa mundial en 1990, antes que eso, ganaron el mundial en 1974. Sumen 1974 + 1990 =3964

4. El mundial 2002 Brasil repitió el campeonato, y es lógico, ya que si sumamos 1962 (donde Brasil fue campeón) + 2002 = 3964, por lo tanto, Brasil debía ser el campeón, y así fue.

5. Y si se quiere pronosticar el campeón para Alemania 2006. Resten 3964 - 2006 = 1958... Ese año el campeón mundial fue Brasil, así que se escuchan pronósticos para el 2006.....

6. Y LO MÁS IMPACTANTE: Los fanáticos CHILENOS tenemos también motivo para alegrarnos, ya que seguramente ganaremos el mundial en el año 3964. Porque 0 + 3964 =3964.

*O sea que ya sólo tenemos que esperar 489 mundiales para ser campeones! Eso equivale a 1958 años. En 1958 Brasil fue campeón del mundo. Así que la final va a ser contra los brasileños... ni se imaginan la goleada que les vamos a dar.*

   *¡¡¡Pobres güevones!...**

Por favor no se burlen de nuestro equipo.....


jajajajajaJAJAJAJAjajajajajaJAJAJJA

Saludando desde la desgracia..........

Blad......

----------


## si66

> Holas!
> Jugando con sus titulares vencio 6 a 0 con goles de Maxi Rodriguez, Esteban Cambiasso, Hernan Crespo, Lionel Messi, Carlitos Tevez y me olvido uno.... no importa!
> 
> MANU!


No te olvidaste ningun jugador, sino sumarle dos a maxi  :Wink:

----------


## MANU_222

Ella, Eres de boca?
Te comentare algo, Boca, existe hoy en día, gracias a EL PERIODISMO y a la policía, ya que ellos le crearon fama los periodistas de ser el mejor equipo del pais (no lo es, ya que river tiene 32 titulos ancionalesganados y boca... 22 (Creo):(:( y la policia de ser la barra brava mas peligrosa del país, (Las estadisticas demuestran que los famosos "Borrachos del tablon" con su banda de Sandokan, Walter, Andres y otros patovicas son los mas peligrosos y violentos que dejan aguante en todas las canchas del mundo, demostrando el ultimo enfrentamiento contra la policia de san pablo.
Boca, en 1995 si mal no recuerdo, la barra brava de boca "que copa" todas las canchas (hem hem  :roll: ) cuando su equipo iba perdiendo contra el equipo catual en la primera "b" "Ferro carril oeste" colaron unos trapos negros que decian "Gracias por el campeonato" a nivel de duelo y se fueron de la cancha, eso es alentar en las buenas y en las malas? o eso es alentar cuando les va bien y cuando no, se van de la cancha?
Jajaja, no queiro entrar en discucion,pero es como si yo opinara por Barcelona o Real Madrid, (me quedo con Barcelona) ya que no conozco sus historiales ni muchos menos sus cosas tipicas que quedaron marcadas para la historia...

En cuanto a quienes no conocen a los barras bravas le doy una simple referencia, de ser argentino...
Son bandas, conformadas por muchas personas, que tienen unos liders llamados "Capos" que en el caso de River, son unos 10 patovicas que ya he nombrado, estan la mayoria con pedido de captura, se enfrentan con otras barras bravas, llevan armas, papelitos, bengalas, fuegos artificiales como "3 tiros brasileros" , Bombos, redoblantes, armas blancas como cuchillos, "fakas", entre otras cosas...

Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Ella

yo no soy del boca, soy del real madrid, pero cuando estuve alli me gsutaba el boca, el river, el independien, el veles, san lorenzo..asi que no soy de inguno :D

----------


## MANU_222

Mas bien yo diria que fue de saviola,, fue el que recupero la pelota en la esquina del corner, engancho, encaro, le pego al arco, reboto al arquero, le pego maxi rodriguez, de pifia toca el palo y luego la pierna de un servino y montenrgino jaajxD!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## si66

> ser la barra brava mas peligrosa del país, (Las estadisticas demuestran que los famosos "Borrachos del tablon" con su banda de Sandokan, Walter, Andres y otros patovicas son los mas peligrosos y violentos que dejan aguante en todas las canchas del mundo, demostrando el ultimo enfrentamiento contra la policia de san pablo.
> Son bandas, conformadas por muchas personas, que tienen unos liders llamados "Capos" que en el caso de River, son unos 10 patovicas que ya he nombrado, estan la mayoria con pedido de captura, se enfrentan con otras barras bravas, llevan armas, papelitos, bengalas, fuegos artificiales como "3 tiros brasileros" , Bombos, redoblantes, armas blancas como cuchillos, "fakas", entre otras cosas...
> 
> 
> MANU!


PRIMERO: Manu yo soy fanático de RIVER, igual o más que vos, soy socio hace 15 años!! cmo tu edad!!! o sea que te darás cuenta de lo fanñatico que soy, pero esto que escribis es lamentable.
River es mas grande, si queres decirlo asi, no por la hinchada, sino por muchas cosas mas, institución, escuela, centro deportivo, cultural, semillero de jugadores, es el club que saca mas jugadores de inferiores y los que mas dio a la selección, HISTORICAMENTE. La mejor vidriera del pais y de sudamérica, cualquier jugador que juegue bien 1 torneo solo ya es vendido bien al mundo.
Si queres nombrar a la hinchada, bueno, se puede decir que River es líder en ventas de entradas (tickets) de los últimos 5 torneos de AFA y actualmente pueden ver a la gente de River en la tribuna de Argentina en Alemania, esos que se ven con bombos y banderas son ellos. Pero lo dicho es triste, Manu. Si creo que ultimamente es la hinchada mas creativa tambien, mas colorido en la tribuna y demás, pero hasta ahi.
La violencia afuera, y no es demagogia, pero menos poniendo por sobre otras hinchadas por eso.
Igulamente ella puede ser de river de boca de quien quiera.
No tefijes en esas cosas manu, fijate en lo otro que te comente.
Mira la seleccion, crespo, aimar, saviola, sorin, placente, ayala, cambiasso y muchos otros tuvieron la posibilidad de jugar en River y muchos de ellos son de river, nacieron ahi. Eso es bueno!, no quien es mas peligroso.
salu2 y con onda  :Wink:  

PD: Ah, sandokan?? Alan, adrian esos si.

----------


## MANU_222

Nono yo voy en contra de la violencia, no he sido el que emepzo en el tema, sino Ella jejee,  yo he sido el 1ro en arrancar los afiches de la calle que decia "nada de afiches hasta que se acabe la vilencia" te acuerdas en el 2000 River- boca el accidente que hubo? que se mataron! sacaron esos afiches la institucion de river, si te das una vuelta por mi casa, ese mismo afiche lo tengo pegado en la pared de mi cuarto, al igual que la foto de aimar, saviola, cambiasso, sorin, crespo, lucho gonzales, burgos, costano, luz, alonso, labruna, enzo francescolli,mascherano, Cruz, y muchos mas, Me da orgullo ser hincha de river y no por su hinchada, sino por el equipo y el fanatismo de defender la camiseta, lo que si no podre dejar de gritar jamas es que donde vayas, ya que es un tema muy discutido ultimamente la situacion de barras bravas, todos te diran que Los borrachos del tablion, son unas de las bandas mas coloridas y alentativas que hay en la Argentina, Una de las ultimas veces que fui a la cancha, creo que fue contra libertad en la libertadores, ¿sabes lo que es llorar en la cancha por ver flamear un "telon" Que ocupaba toda la Sibori (Aldmirante Brown) cuando River iba 0-0 y la hinchada , seguia alentando como si estuvieramos ganando 8.0 en la final de la Libertadores,(siendo hincha de River debe ser tu sueño como el mio) :Confused: 
Tienes razon en lo que dices, esos muchachos musculosos que ves con bombos que tienen tatuado en el bombo un "14" son ellos mismos, Y no creo que vayan a mandarse ninguna macana, ya que estan perseguidos por la policia alemanada ya que los tienen muy bien custodiados (no a ellos si no a los que hacen), Lo unico lamentable de este mundial son 2 cosas hasta ahora, La lesion de Lucho Gonzales en el aductor (Creo que es un desgarro) y las heridas de un hincha ingles que fue golpeada por los hinchas de argentina tras decir a un microfono de Telenueve "Adgentignos Hijogs de pUG***" (Con acento ingles), a mi gusto, mejor me guardo la opinion jaja xD!
QUE TE ENCUENTRES BIEN!
Y, conectate al msn hace rato que no te veo!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## si66

Dale no hay problema veo si mañana puedo conectarme  asi charlamos un poco.
bueno me voy a ir nos hablamos saludos a todos.

chau  :Wink:

----------


## correka

Volviendo al tema en cuestión, la porra:

*España* *4* *Tunez 2*

----------


## Gandalf

Porrita para el partido de hoy:

*ESPAÑA 3 - TUNEZ 0*

----------


## zarkov

Para estrenar la bola que me he comprado:

Veo... veo...

España: 2
Túnez: 1

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No tenéis ni idea

ESPAÑA     
ESPAÑA 
ESPAÑA

5


Túnez 0



(No entiendo por qué el amarillo no sale amarillo)

----------


## ignoto

España=0 - Túnez=2    8-) 

Por llevar la contraria, mas que nada.

 :Lol:  



P.D. Soy un malvado.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

España 2
Tunez 0 (patatero)

Un saludo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

yo voy con miguel 
españa 2  tunez 0

----------


## eskroler

joe que poco realistas os veo...

ESPAÑA 12 ---- TUNEZ 0
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magic-carlos

España 2 - Tunez 2 : 8-)

----------


## torkano

España 2 - 0 Tunez
Y un gol de Villa...

PD: ¿ Hay premio para quien acierte ? :P:P:P

----------


## angelquillo

esta vez voy a acertar *españa 3 - tunez 0*

saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Depende.

 Veamos, con el cambio de horario sale beneficiado Tunez, además están más acostumbrados al calor aunque eso no es tan determinante porque en España también se juega con calor. España tiene más técnica que Túnez pero un poco menos de potencia física....

 Yo le calculo un 1-1


 Pero de corazón le doy un España 3   Tunez 1   :D

----------


## Nach0

Suerte España!!!! Espero lleguen lejos, siempre tuvieron equipo para llegar lejos!

PD: de que cosas hablan? Calor, potencia fisica? son jugadores profesionales y todos tienen el mismo profesionalismo y no es necesaria ni mas ni menos potencia.

Ghana le gano a republica checa (este ultimo un equipazo) e italia le gano a ghana sin transpirar, en el futbol de hoy en dia no hay ventajas fisicas, se los aseguro

----------


## eidanyoson

DESCANSO




 Yupiiiiiiii, perdemooooooooooos.



  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

 Que metan a Raul que se mueve bien entre lineas... (si estuviera bien, claro)

----------


## yiye_05

GOOOOOOL DE RAUL

MI PORRA:

ESPAÑA 3-TUNEZ 1


Un saludo yiye

----------


## yiye_05

GOOOOOOL DE TORRES!!

VOY A ACERTAR!!!!


Un saludo yiye

----------


## yiye_05

TOOORRRESSSSSSSSSS!!!


SOY UN CRACK VOY GANANDO!!!


Un saluo yiye

PD:Parece que hablo solo jeje

----------


## panoramix

Un crak yiye, pero a ver quien predice contra quien nos toca en la siguiente ronda, ya que pase lo que pase españa es primera de grupo!
sera Suiza, Francia o Corea?
Un España - Corea estaria bien e? para vengarnos!
un saludo, agur

----------


## MANU_222

Francia de palomita, al menos asi lo veo yo jeje!
Muy bien yiye! ha tenido un buen dia... España 3 - tunez 1
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## eskroler

que grande es Raul Gonzalez
lo que a fallao Torres no tiene nombre ( se salva por los dos goles )

----------


## yiye_05

VENGANZA :evil:  :P  COREA!!!



Un saludo yiye

----------


## juanete

> Mi predicción:
> *España 6 Ucrania 5*
> 
> *Ganador del Mundial: España* (frente a Holanda en la final) 4-3 (en las finales siempre hay menos goles, jeje).


Si clarooooo  :Wink:

----------


## jacin

> El Papa es Aleman...
> Pero Dios es Español ( Raul Gonzalez )


Lo siento pero Dios es y sera siempre Argentino

D10S=Diego Armando Maradona

El mas grande!!!

----------


## jacin

> Vamos vamos Argentina, vamosvamos, a ganar, que esta banda kilombera, no te deja no te deja de alentar!
> 
> Tomala vos, damela a mí, el que no saltá, es de Brazil...
> 
> Y ya lo vé, ya y lo vé, el que no salta, es un Ingles...
> 
> Volveremo' Volveremo' Volveremos otra vez, volveremos a ser campeones, como en el '86 !!!
> 
> Orgullo de ser Argentino!


Manu gracias por los canticos...el otro dia en el concierto de Bersuit no paramos de cantarlos,jejeje

Argentina,Argentina!!!!!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

AQUI VA EL DE ARABIA SAUDÍ

           ESPAÑA 3     ARABIA SAUDI 0

----------


## eidanyoson

No está mal. Acerté el resultado y además a quien tenían que poner  :D 

 (Menos mal que llovió) 

 Para Arabia, lo veo un poco diferente, porque dejarán en el banquillo a los de ahora, saldrán los mayores para dar descansos y mmmm

 España 4     Arabia Saudi 0


 Esta vez no hay reservas...

----------


## eskroler

> eskroler escribió: 
> El Papa es Aleman... 
> Pero Dios es Español ( Raul Gonzalez ) 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo siento pero Dios es y sera siempre Argentino 
> 
> D10S=Diego Armando Maradona 
> ...


tienes razon Jacin... la frase la saque de la camiseta de un Argentino...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## torkano

Contra arabia saudi, yo tambien le pongo un :

España 4 - 0 Arabia Saudi

----------


## panoramix

A Arabia le van a caer un carro de goles;
España 5 - Arabia Saudi 0
agur!

----------


## MANU_222

De aceurdo con jacin, Dios es argentino, y en su espalda lleva el numero "10", aca les dejo algunos cantos referidos al mas grande...

La mano de dios 
Rodrigo 

En una villa nació
Fue deseode Dios
Crecer y sobrevivir 
a la humilde expresión
Enfrentar la adversidad
con la fan de ganarse
a cada paso la vida.

En un potrero forjó
una zurda inmortal
Con experiencia
sedienta ambición de llegar
de Cebollita soñaba jugar un Mundialy consagrarse en primera
Tal vez jugando pudiera 
a su familia ayudar

Grande Diego!!!

Para el Diego este tema

Apoco que debutó
Marado Marado
La 12 fue quien coreó
Marado Marado
Su sueño tenia una estrella
Llena de gol y gambeta.

Y todo el pueblo cantó
Marado Marado
Nació la mana de Dios
Marado Marado
Llevó alegria en el pueblo
Regó de gloria este suelo

Cuartetendo!

Con una cosa en los hombros
Por ser el mejor
Por no venderse jamás
Al poder enfrentó
Curiosa debilidad 
si Jesus tropezó
Por que el no habría de hacerlo

La fama le presentó 
a una blance mujer
De misterioso sabor
y prohibido placer
Era su habitual deseo
de usarla otra vez
involucrando su vida
Y es un partido que un día 
el Diego esta por ganar.

A poco que debuto...

Y todo el pueblo cantó...

Ole ole ole Diego (bis)

A poco que debuto...

Y todo el pueblo canto..

Regó de gloria ese suelo(bis)

Te quiero Diego. 

Otro mas...

Marado (completo) 
Los piojos 

Dicen que escapó de un sueño
en casi su mejor gambeta.
Que ni los sueños respeta
tan lleno va de coraje,
sin demasiado ropaje
y sin ninguna careta.
Dicen que escapó este mozo
del sueño de los sin jeta,
que a los poderosos reta
y ataca a los más villanos
sin más armas en la mano
que un "Diez" en la camiseta.

Cae del cielo brillante balón,
Toda la gente y todo el mundo ve,
Una revancha redonda en su pie,
Todo el país con el corriendo va,
Caen las tropas de su majestad,
Y cae el norte de la Italia rica,
Y el papa dando vueltas no se explica,
Muerde la lengua de Joao Havelange



Maradó, Maradó.... (Repite)

Rinoscopia embiste a cualquier
A cualquier quia del poder letal
Rinoscopia cuerno de marfil
Filoplatino para reventar
Y la champaña que descorchan hoy
Guarden los corchos para un bote hacer
Que viene el río del hambre y la sed
Y ya no hay goles que den de morfar

Maradó, Maradó....

Cuando se caigan a pedazos las paredes
De esta gran ciudad
Cuando no queden en el aire mas cenizas 
De lo que será, que sera...



Y sigue el Diego, el mejor en lo suyo
Si vos los fueras no habría tanto yuyo
Y va el cafiolo por el tobogán
Va para arriba va riendo, ja!
Y viaja afuera alfombra mágica
Alfombra va privada mil millón
Todos se empilchan para la ocasión 
Y esperan alguna miga...ja!

Cuando se caigan a pedazos..... 


Con dedicatoria a Jacin que le encata la Bersuit...

Maradona 
Bersuit bergarabat 

Por la forma de pararse, 
en el medio de la cancha, 
de matarla con el pecho,
de volar hasta la raya, 
no se sabe con que pie, 
se les va a ir otra vez, 
con una moña fugaz 
o sirviendo una pared.
Por la forma de pararla, 
de apretarla contra el piso, 
levantando la cabeza,
ganando el pique cortito, 
no se sabe con que pie, 
los desbordara otra vez,
al zaguero lateral 
a mis ojos que no creen.

Como quiebra la cintura y la razon, 
Se acomoda en el aire, pajaro, 
Para pintar ese gol al domingo.

Por la forma de cambiarla, 
sin hacer una de mas, 
con esa comba exquisita, 
que se anticipa al azar, 
no se sabe con que pie, 
se desmarcará esta vez, 
de las canillas del back, 
a mis ojos que no creen

Por la forma de pararse, 
para patear el penal, 
donde se lo juega todo, 
sin revancha ni replay. 
No se sabe con que pie, 
los desbordará otra vez, 
del zaguero lateral, 
a mis ojos que no creen

Como quiebra la cintura y la razon, 
Se acomoda en el aire, pajaro, 
Para gritar ese gol al olvido.

Y la ultima...

Maradona no es una persona cualquiera 
es un hombre pegado a una pelota de cuero 
tiéne el don celestial 
de tratar muy bién al balón 
es un gerrero 
es un ángel y se le ven las alas herídas 
es la biblia junto al calefón 
tiene un guante blanco calzado en el pié 
del lado del corazón 
no me importa en que lío se meta 
Maradona es mi amigo 
y es una gran persona 
en el alma guardo la camiseta de boca 
que me regaló alguna vez 
Diego Armando 
estamos esperando que vuelvas 
siempre te vamos a querer 
por las alegrías que le das al pueblo 
y por tu arte también.


Y la mejor foto a mi gusto, La de la mano de D10S...







España 4 - arabia 1 (Me arriesgaria a decir que habria goles de Torres)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Nach0

MANU te falto la de Mano Negra "Santa Maradona"
slds.
NAch0

----------


## MANU_222

> MANU te falto la de Mano Negra "Santa Maradona"
> slds.
> NAch0


No he entndido:S :-o 
Se todas formas pondre 1 foto mas que me parecio importante para la carrera de un grande, (no por bien sino por mal)


Paso a explicar la imagen, es en el 1994 (creo) cuando el doping le dió positivo cuando esa bella paraguaya se llevaba a Maradona de la cancha... (Sigo en mi opinion y respeto la de Nacho, pero ese mundial fue el peor de la historia Argentina, Le cortaban las piernas (en manera filosofica) a su mejor jugador con el 10 en toda su trayectoria en mundiales)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Nach0

"MAno Negra" era una banda de musica (ahora se llama Manu Chao) y "Santa Maradona" es un tema cantado en frances por Manuel Chao (es frances pero vivió en colombia) que la compuso cuando fue a Nápoles y vió que en las casas de la gente estaba una virgencita y al lado la foto de Diego.

Despues, era paraguaya la mina del ´94? No lo sabia, pense siempre que era yankee.
En el ´94 lloré pero en el 2002 no podía ni llorar sino que solo me sorprendi y nunca lo hubiese esperado.
SLds.

Nach0

----------


## ExTrEm0

España 2 -  0 Arabia Saudí

Uno de los goles de Villa

----------


## yiye_05

Yo tengo que interpretar al nostradamus que me dice unas cosas mas raras algo como:

NO ta x aqui que no queno! Haz caso que no ta x aqui!

En fin!



Un saludo yiye

----------


## magic-carlos

Como España ya está en octavos supongo que jugarán más relajados éste partido... así que pongamos un...

España 2 - Arabia 1

Saludos.

----------


## Gandalf

No se que pasaría si cada pais que ha tenido un crack como Maradona le dedicasen el tiempo y devoción que los argentinos dedican a Diego.

Pelé, Di Stefano, Zidane, Cruiff, Ronaldo... ¡¡A ver quien aguanta tanto!!

Solo por los títulos no se mide a un crack pero si por ellos fuera Diego no sería de los mejores. Apenas un campeonato del mundo, una copa y una liga de España, dos ligas y una copa en Italia y una de la Uefa. Ni siquiera una copa de Capeones, una Intercontinental... Ronaldo o Figo ya tienen mucho más que él.

Y además le denunciaron por estar enganchado a las drogas, con las cuales parece ser que ya se "ayudaba" en Italia. ¿Me podeis decir los argentinos que le hace tan especial a vuestros ojos? Cuidado, que como jugador reconozco a uno de los mejores 4 jugadores del mundo (no digo el orden para no polemizar más) pero hay que saber en que condiciones jugaba...

  :roll: 

¿Es un buen ejemplo para el dicho ese de "Compra a un argentino por lo que vale y véndelo por lo que él dice que vale"?

¡¡¡Polémica!!!

----------


## eskroler

Comparto bastante de lo que dices...
el mundial de Maradonna tambien se asocia a temas politicos de la epoca.... lo que consiguio maradona no fue simplemente un titulo...

----------


## MANU_222

Reconozco que hubo "craks" COMO Maradona, pero nunca lo llegaron a igualar, Si tendriamos que nombrar craks nombrariamos tambien a Bequem Bagüer (No se como demonios se escribe), Si bien Maradona a consumido drogas, a tenido mas de 2 hijas que no se hizo responsables (Uno sí, que tiene en Italia) ,y ha hecho otras cosas más que no dejan del todo bien posicionado a nivel mundial a Argentina, Pero de todas formas, se escucha hablar en cualquier lado de Argentina, y nombran a Maradona, ¿Por qué? por que de todas formas, sigue siendo EL MAS GRANDE DEL MUNDO, En brasilero? El mas grainde do mundo (creo que era así), A mi gusto, ni Ronaldinhio, ni Ronaldo, ni Pelé juntos, Le llegan al tobillo (A modo de jugar a la pelota) 
¿QUIEN HA HECHO EL MEJOR GOL DE LA HISTORIA DE MUNDIALES?
Maradona, Si, si el mismo, quedandose en el camino a modo de gambeta 7 jugadores, 2 caños, definicion tremenda, Que mas se puede decir? El mejor jugador de la historia.



Ojo, al menos así lo veo yo....!
[Respeto sus opiniones]
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## jacin

Gracias Manu... :(  :(  :( ,veis ya habeis conseguido emocionarme...

Por cierto tambien se te pasó El Baile de la Gambeta tambien de La Bersuit  :Wink:

----------


## si66

> No se que pasaría si cada pais que ha tenido un crack como Maradona le dedicasen el tiempo y devoción que los argentinos dedican a Diego.


No te creas que es asi, no todos los Argentinos le dedican todo el tiempo que crees, sí, lo reconocen pero no tanto como pensas.




> Apenas un campeonato del mundo, una copa y una liga de España, dos ligas y una copa en Italia y una de la Uefa. Ni siquiera una copa de Capeones, una Intercontinental... Ronaldo o Figo ya tienen mucho más que él.


Apenas 1 campeonato del mundo?, bueno, que yo sepa, cuantos jugadores tiene mas de un mundial? Pelé tiene 3, el eterno rival en la eterna disputa por quien es el mejor jugador de la historia y bla bla bla. Y pelé no salio de brasil, terminó su carrera en EEUU. Con ese criterio un jugador agarra una buena racha con su equipo y tiene los titulos necesarios para ser de los mejores?.  y si a Raúl le hubiese tocado un par de campeonatos como estos últimos, en el Madrid que hubiese pasado?.




> Y además le denunciaron por estar enganchado a las drogas, con las cuales parece ser que ya se "ayudaba" en Italia


En todo caso quedate tranquilo que con "eso" no se ayudaba, de hecho se arruinó. Igual decir que se ayudaba, me parece que no necesitaba de nada para sacar ventaja, estaba LEJOS, mas arriba que cualquiera.



> ¿Me podeis decir los argentinos que le hace tan especial a vuestros ojos?Cuidado, que como jugador reconozco a uno de los mejores 4 jugadores del mundo


Disculpame pero no lo decimos nosotros solos, mirá la tv, lee los diarios, informate que TODO EL MUNDO lo reconoce, inclusive fue votado como el mejor jugador por los jugadores, y tambien por la gente, en una encuesta mundial.
Si tenes la posibilidad de ver algun video de archivo, observa, por ejemplo (si te gusta el fútbol): Cosas como, gambetas, goles, tiros libres, pases de gol, pases de lujo, tacos, rabonas, caños, fantasias, ACTITUD y garra dentro de una cancha, amor por la camiseta, entrega por el equipo, maradona jugo en el mundial del 86 con un pie destrozado, infiltrado, esguinzado, y hoy hay jugadores de todos lados que nmo ponen la piernita por lesionarse, o (en caso nuestro) no querer jugar un partido amistoso para la seleccion porque la paga no era lo "ideal", eso no pasaba.
Igualmente sin orden, nombra los 4 ó 5 mejores jugadores para vos.
y tambien hay que tener en cuenta que los gustos futbolísticos de Uds. no son los mismos a los nuestros ni los brasileños. 

Esto no es para polémicas, simplemente mi punto de vista, cada uno piensa y dice lo que quiere, esta es mi opinion. Para mi Raúl es de los mejores jugadores en la historia de España y no ganó un mundial, pero eso no quita que sea de los mejores jugadores del mundo (mas allá de su actualidad).
Y con respecto a lo otro, sí no contesto, porque si seria una polémica, vos no sabes ni como soy yo, ni ninguno de los del foro, no podes meter a todos en una bolsa, por ende el comentario, lo tomo como es. Si bien podés creer o pensar eso, pero de ahi a escribiro... Te repito, lamentablemte tu opinion de nosotros no es la mejor, y lo siento, pero estas confundido. Ella tuvo la oportunidad de vivir acá, preguntale que piensa (ojo, no sé como piensa, pero consultale).

salu2 y   :Wink:   felicitaciones por el 3-1, le tengo fé a España, tiene muy buenos jugadores. Y creo que se merecen un buen torneo.

----------


## Nach0

A ver....creo que están hablando al pedo.
El que no sabe de donde salio Maradona, el que no sabe la carrera de Maradona, el que no sabe todo lo que hizo MAradona, que no hable.

Aca en Argentina lo admiramos como "jugador de futbol" y el que lo idolatra alla él.

El que vió el mundial del '86, todos los partidos de Argentina sabe porque Maradona fue el mejor jugador del mundo (y no por el gol a los ingleses).

Pele cuando salió campeón del mundo, tenía a su lado genios (por ej Garrincha para mi mucho mejor jugador de Pele) y eran otros los tiempos. 
No se marcaba en el '70 como se marcaba en el '86 ni como se marca hoy en día.
Cuando vean, por lo menos un solo partido de Argentina del '86 sabrán porque MAradona era el mejor del mundo, GANABA SOLO LOS PARTIDOS, y hasta hoy en día no conozco alguien que lo logre.
Y si no quieren irse mas lejos (me refiero de continente), vean partidos del Napole cuando estaba MAradona....

Asi que creo que antes de llenarse la boca con sandeces miren un poquito de futbol y su historia y recuerden estamos hablando de Maradona como futbolista...porque como persona, para mi deja mucho que desear....


Slds

Nach0[/quote]

----------


## Gandalf

> Asi que creo que antes de llenarse la boca con sandeces ....


Chssssss, eeeeee, para bicho!!!!  :P 

Relajate a ver si te va a dar algo. Repásate todos los post que se han dicho de Diego y me dices las sandeces que se han comentado, yo no he visto ninguna. ¡¡¡Ni siquiera de los demás!!!

 :P 

Yo no pongo en duda la valía de Diego como jugador, como ya digo para mi uno de los mejores 4 del mundo. A cada cual le gustará más uno u otro, así que ahí no entro. Pero como profesional, persona, compañero o ejemplo me parece de los peores que se ha podido encontrar. Y por eso no entiendo la fama y el trato que se le da en Argentina. Si no es por él Argentina no gana aquel mundial, pero hay que recordar que no jugó solo. Valdano, Pumpido, Passarella, Rugeri, Burruchaga, Batista... estos tampoco eran cojos, y me parece muy mal que nunca se les nombre, por que mientras que Diego tuvo 4 o 5 años maravillosos otros han tenido una década más que decente, y eso hay que recordarlo.

Y como jugador también le pongo algún pero a Diego. No se puede basar la calidad de un jugador solo por los títulos que gana, pero a Diego, curiosamente, el palmarés le queda muy pero que muy corto. Muchísimos jugadores tienen mejor palmarés que él. ¿No supo dar buen uso de sus cualidades? ¿No supo ver que en Italia no iba a ser nada y que de haberse quedado en el Barcelona podría haber sido mucho más y mejor de lo que fue? ¿Haber ganado más de lo que ganó? Como título importante solo tiene una copa del mundo. Hasta Valdano tiene mejor historial. Me repito, no discuto su calidad como jugador si no como todo lo demás. 

Un ejemplo. Aquí en España, dentro de lo que cabe, es bastante querido. Y sin embargo se hacen "chistes" sobre si la cadena de televisión Cuatro no tenía más estrellas que fichar para comentar los partidos que a Maradona. ¿Que por que? Obviamente por que como jugador un 10 pero como el resto... Aquí fueron muy comentados los comentarios sobre las "tretas" que hicieron para "mermar" a jugadores del equipo contrario en el famoso campeonato ganado (corregirme si me equivoco pero drogaron a los contrarios).

 :roll: 

Y para valorar bien a una persona, hasta el punto de hacerla ídolo de un pais, creo que no vale con que hiciese bien una única cosa, y mucho menos darle patadas a una pelota. Hay otras cosas. Es el mundo en que vivimos pero en algunos lados es peor que en otros.

Pésimo ejemplo social, pésimo ejemplo político, mal padre, mal marido... y es ídolo... Para mi el problema no lo tiene Diego.

----------


## jacin

Tranquilos NachO,Si66,Manu...es la tipica envidia española,cuando alguien triunfa se le envidia y se le tiene que hechar por los suelos.

Maradona siempre sera el mejor,aunque cayera en ese  oscuro pozo de las drogas. Ahora ha demostrado que se puede salir y es un ejemplo para muchos como ya lo fue como jugador.

----------


## jacin

> Un ejemplo. Aquí en España, dentro de lo que cabe, es bastante querido. Y sin embargo se hacen "chistes" sobre si la cadena de televisión Cuatro no tenía más estrellas que fichar para comentar los partidos que a Maradona.


Que mejor fichaje que el mejor jugador del mundo,ademas esta demostrando que sabe mucho de futbol.

Prefiero a Maradona de comentarista antes que a Michel o a Salinas.

----------


## ExTrEm0

El mejor jugador del mundo es Raúl y punto (sarcasmo)

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues no es por nada.

 Pero a mi no me parece el mejor. Sí de los mejores claro, pero nó EL MEJOR.

 De hecho no creo que ningún futbolista se le pueda considerar EL MEJOR.
 Al que no le faltó actitud, le faltó palmarés, al que no le faltó garra, al que no le faltó carisma, al que no le faltó...

 De hecho pienso que el jugador más completo de la historia (que no EL MEJOR) no era ni Pelé, ni Maradona.
 Y era otro argentino al que teneis completamente olvidado. Eso si que me da más vergüenza:

 Di Stefano.

 Y este si que tiene un palmarés envidiable, jugó con 3 selecciones, nunca se le ha podido reprochar nada en cuanto actitud ni nada por el estilo. Velocidad, compañerismo, regate, multiposicional, gol... de todo.

 ¿Problema? que esto va por generaciones.

 Si le preguntas ahora a cualquier chico de 12 años que cual es el mejor te dirá que Ronaldihno. Y Crecerá y con 40 años te seguirá diciendo que nadie hace las cosas que él hacía en el 2005...
 Pero no le preguntes a ese niño por maradona hace 20 años o pelé hace 40 porque no  habrá visto más que 3 videos con mala calidad e incluso en blanco y nero y dirá que eso no era ni fútbol.

 Por eso yo creo que no se puede decir EL MEJOR. Por lo menos no el mejor de todos los tiempos, aunque sí el mejor de SU tiempo.

 En cuanto a Rául es un caso extraño; le falta velocidad, regate, e incluso le falta técnica, pero ha tenido una suerte... :roll: 

 Y soy español  :D

----------


## Gandalf

Jacim, si es el mejor para ti me parece perfecto. 

Maradona a demostrado que es uno de los grandes jugadores de la historia, que se puede salir de las drogas (estamos seguros de que ya no se droga ¿no?) y también ha demostrado otras muchas cosas. Que te quedes solo con lo que te interesa y obvies lo que no no dice mucho en favor de Maradona, no.

Maradona sabe mucho de futbol. A mi también me gusta MUCHO más como comentarista que Michel, Salinas o el Poli Rincón, pero si mis hijos tuviesen que seguir los pasos de alguno de estos evitaría que tuviesen a Diego como referente. Si quisiera que fueran futbolistas se lo pondría como ejemplo. No se si ves la diferencia de lo que comento a lo que crees que comento.

Como dice Eidan no es fácil decir quien fu el nº1. Cada época tiene el suyo y habrá uno cada 10-15 años. Maradona fue el nº1 de los 80. Nadie fue mejor que el. Nadie era mejor que él con la pelota en los pies. Eso le hace un crack, pero del futbol, amigos, solo del futbol. En lo demás pongo en duda muchas de sus acciones y virtudes. Como comentarista, normalito tirando a bien.

Te aseguro que esto no tiene nada que ver con las envidias. No creo que ni Raul ni Cesc ni Michel sean comparables a Diego, ni a Pelé ni a Di Stefano ni a Zidane ni a ...

----------


## Nach0

Siguen hablando mucho de los judadores como persona, y lamentablemente dentro de la cancha eso no interesa.
Con respecto al mundial 86, creo que aun no vieron ningun partido completo, Maradona jugaba SOLO. El único que tiene reconcimiento es el negro Enrique que le hizo el pase gol a MAradona.




> ¿Es un buen ejemplo para el dicho ese de "Compra a un argentino por lo que vale y véndelo por lo que él dice que vale"?


A esto te iba a contestar, pero nos estamos saliendo del tema, solo vos sabrás porque lo has dicho.

Un abrazo
Nach0

----------


## Gandalf

> No te creas que es asi, no todos los Argentinos le dedican todo el tiempo que crees, sí, lo reconocen pero no tanto como pensas.


Pues está bien saberlo pero desde fuera se ve otra cosa.

No te comentaré de nuevo lo que pienso del futbol de Maradona, genial, un crack, así que muchas de tus preguntas y comentarios quedan contestados. No hace falta compararlo con nadie, hay un crack irrepetible cada 10-15 años que vive en una época concreta, y Diego fue uno de ellos, lo demás son futbolistas muy buenos, pero ya está. En mi opinión Ronaldo, Raul y Romario son cracks, pero no se pueden comparar con Diego, Di Stefano o Pelé. Así que ahí no discutimos (creo).




> Apenas 1 campeonato del mundo?, bueno, que yo sepa, cuantos jugadores tiene mas de un mundial? Pelé tiene 3, el eterno rival en la eterna disputa por quien es el mejor jugador de la historia y bla bla bla. Y pelé no salio de brasil, terminó su carrera en EEUU. Con ese criterio un jugador agarra una buena racha con su equipo y tiene los titulos necesarios para ser de los mejores?.  y si a Raúl le hubiese tocado un par de campeonatos como estos últimos, en el Madrid que hubiese pasado?.


Pues eso justo lo que le pasó a Diego, tuvo una racha de 4-5 años tremendos donde ganó cosas y luego se difuminó en el Nápoles. A posteriori se medio paseó por Sevilla (7 goles en un año, solo 4 en liga) y demás chapucillas. Me lo comparas con Raul... Si a Raul le da por ganar este mundial  :P  se hablaría de uno de los mejores palmarés del mundo (varias copas de Europa, ligas, copas del rey, intercontinentales...). Eso sería indiscutible. Sobre si sería el mejor del mundo ya te digo yo que no estaría de acuerdo. Es un trabajdor nato, pero no es un "crack" jugando. No juega bonito como hacía Diego.




> En todo caso quedate tranquilo que con "eso" no se ayudaba, de hecho se arruinó. Igual decir que se ayudaba, me parece que no necesitaba de nada para sacar ventaja, estaba LEJOS, mas arriba que cualquiera.


¿Como que no? A ver tú como te crees que aguantaba la cantidad de pachangas que se metía al cuerpo, la cantidad de partidos chorras que disputó en Italia, las juergas que se metía... Era un portento, pero necesitó de las drogas para aguantar. ¿Que a posteriori le hundió en la miseria? Si, pero al principio su buen uso le haría.

Y tras todo esto lo que más gracia me hace es que mi crítica no era para Diego si no para los Argentinos. si66 es el único que lo ha visto, aunque no del todo. Mi primer comentario hablaba de lo pesados que sois a la hora de hablar de Diego. De lo que os "sufrimos"  :P los demás cada vez que os poneis "Maradonianos". Y por supuesto, entender que todo esto que comento no sale de una charla futbolera. Que no hay nada más ni mal rollo ni na de na.

----------


## Gandalf

> Siguen hablando mucho de los judadores como persona, y lamentablemente dentro de la cancha eso no interesa.
> Con respecto al mundial 86, creo que aun no vieron ningun partido completo, Maradona jugaba SOLO. El único que tiene reconcimiento es el negro Enrique que le hizo el pase gol a MAradona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Gandalf
> ...


Sobre las primeras frases creo que ya he contestado clara y lárgamente. mi opinión sobre Maradona ya está dicha.

Sobre la frase que comentas te diré que se trata de un "chascarrillo" popular, me imagino que autóctono de España, en el que se critica lo sobrevalorados que están algunos argentinos, sobre todo cuando hablan de si mismos. No es producto mio. Yo siempre lo he entendido desde las típicas generalizaciones injustas con muchos. Algo así como lo de los madrileños chulos o los catalanes tacaños. Me imagino que en Argentina habrá cosas parecidas sobre los gallegos (entendido como españoles en general). No va con otra intención que seguir el mismo argumento que comentaba, que a Diego le teneis demasiado idolatrado, eso es todo.

----------


## Nach0

> Sobre la frase que comentas te diré que se trata de un "chascarrillo" popular, me imagino que autóctono de España, en el que se critica lo sobrevalorados que están algunos argentinos, sobre todo cuando hablan de si mismos. No es producto mio. Yo siempre lo he entendido desde las típicas generalizaciones injustas con muchos. Algo así como lo de los madrileños chulos o los catalanes tacaños. Me imagino que en Argentina habrá cosas parecidas sobre los gallegos (entendido como españoles en general). No va con otra intención que seguir el mismo argumento que comentaba, que a Diego le teneis demasiado idolatrado, eso es todo.


Solo quería saber el motivo. Aclarado.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jacin

> ¿Como que no? A ver tú como te crees que aguantaba la cantidad de pachangas que se metía al cuerpo, la cantidad de partidos chorras que disputó en Italia, las juergas que se metía... Era un portento, pero necesitó de las drogas para aguantar. ¿Que a posteriori le hundió en la miseria? Si, pero al principio su buen uso le haría.


Eso es lo que crees...pues ya te digo yo que eso no te ayuda en nada lo unico que hace es una falsa euforia que rapidamente se vuelve en tu contra y merma mucho pero muchisimo tus cualidades aunque a ti no te lo parezca y entonces te crees superior pero lo que haces lo haces torpemente.Creeme. :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El notición de este mundial es el sorprendente traspiés de Trinidad y tobago. Si no hubiera sido por este incomprensible trapiés y se hubieran clasificado par aoctavos y ganado en octavos, cuartos y semifinales, se habrían plantado en la final.

Estoy desolado.  :-(

----------


## Xavi-Z

Creo que el sorprendente bajo rendimiento de la selección nacional de Trinidad y Tobago es un asunto demasiado polémico para tratarlo en el foro... 

Si a eso sumamos la increible eliminación de Togo podríamos decir que estamos ante el Mundial de las sorpresas. 

 :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Perdona pero Trinidad y Tobago ha jugado estupendamente. Lo que ocurre es que ha habido TONGO porque no podían soportar que el mundial se lo llevase una modesta, pero voluntariosa y sorprendentemente buena, selección en detrimento de los viejos dinosaurios de siempre.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Eres un polémico... Verás la que se va a liar ahora...

Lo de Maradona no va a ser nada.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No soy polémico. Soy sincero: Al pan, pan y al vino... COMO LOCOS!

----------


## si66

Para elegir un jugador, hay que elegirlo como jugador dentro de una cancha y no fuera, como persona.
Igualmente maradona arranco su carrera mucho antes que en barcelona, sacó campeon a Argentinos Jrs (un equipo humilde de aca) de mitad de tabla para abajo, lo saco campeon el solito, siendo goleador y todo, luego salió campeon con boca, tambien siendo goleador, arranco a los 16, 17 años en la primera, y de ahi se fue a España.
Donde tuvo un paso por el Barcelona, no muy amplio (no recuerdo bien ahora porque), pero por ejemplo la vez que goycochea lo quebro, se recuperó en muchisimo menos tiempo de lo normal, y nunca mas tuvo problemas.
Con respecto a las salidas de noche, lo que resta fuera de la cancha, a mi no me interesa, hoy dia, hay muchisimos jugadores que salen de noche, y toman y se drogan, y van los domingos y juegan, mismo en los años 60 70 grandes cracks fumaban y tomaban cerveza en los entretiempos.
Si lo trasladamos al tenis o cualquier deporte, podemos ver, tenistas que se "bajan" de un torneo, (la  droga esta en todos lados y hasta el mas carismatico deportista, puede drogarse) existen comentarios de tenistas top ten (varios) de los cuales se drogan a mas no poder, y se bajan de algun torneo, para pasar el doping, y uno piensa que tiene alguna "molestia". A mi lamentablemente el futbol como todos los deportes se hizo tan competitivo y "turbio" (mirar el ultimo torneo del calcio) y a veces me cuesta creer muchas cosas.

volviendo al tema el jugador que me gusta a mi, y a muchos de los que estan aca es, el que la pisa, tira caños, gambetea, el juego bonito como comentas y a vos por ahi no, es muy dificl ver ese estilo de jugador en europa, tenes a Tierry Henry, Cristiano ronaldo, Totty, y ahora no me acuerdo mas, pero ese tipo de jugador es el que me gusta, por eso me gusta maradona, y a mucha gente tambien, al igual  que ronaldo, ronaldiho. Si bien es un fenomeno a mi Adriano no me gusta, careu (valencia hace unos años), ese jugador aunque meta goles no me gusta su juego.
con respecto a los 4 ó 5 años que tuvo maradona, como dije, arranco en el año 80 con 16 años en la 1º, esta bien, la liga Argentina no es la Europea, pero fue a europa y le fue bien. Pero Raul, Figo, Beckam (que para mi no es buen jugador, solo patea bien) Zidane (una excelente persona y buen jugador), y muchisimos otros CRAKCS, cuanto hace que son FIGURA INDISCUTIBLE DE SU EQUIPO?, porque desde que empezaron no son estrellas indiscutibles o estan en su mejor momento, creo. 
Son gustos, y los respeto.

La fama argentina no es bien vista en el mundo, lamentablemente se van los peores, que lástima jeje

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Entrando al barro de si66.....

Es difícil marcar quién es el mejor jugador. ¿Lo es el que mete más goles o el mejor portero? ¿Y qué hay de los centrales que no dejan que pase un delantero?. Es difícil, muy difícil.

Y es cierto que no se puede juzgar a un jugador por lo que haga fuera o por como sea su personalidad. A mi no me cae nada bien Raúl (me ahorraré mis opiniones sobre su persona). Sin embargo, cuando hubo gente que decía que no tenía que ir al mundial por haber estado lesionado y estar bajo de forma, yo opinaba que era indispensable que fuera. Raúl es referente en el equipo, y esto no es un juego de individualidades. Cuando está en el campo el juego de la selección es muy diferente. Se nota que está. Y, además, es un tipo que se pelea hasta por pulsar el botón del ascensor de su piso. ¿Cuántos goles ha metido por no quedarse quieto ante un disparo de un compañero y ha ido a por el posible rebote? 'Cienes y cienes de ellos'. Es un gran jugador. Quizá no tiene detalles técnicos como Maradona (qué gusto verle jugar en sus tiempos) o varios otros. Pero sabe hacer un trabajo más callado que ayuda mucho al equipo.

Es una discusión sin fundamento, así que peleémonos por otra cosa como, por ejemplo: 'La foto del avatar de Ignoto, ¿Es él o un topo que pilló en el jardín de casa? Esto es lo que realmente interesa a la opinión pública.

----------


## Nach0

Y de Pernía que dicen?

----------


## Gandalf

Parece que vamos centrándonos.

Que yo no discuto al Diego jugador, que discuto al Diego IDOLO, y eso no es culpa de Diego si no de los argentinos. Pongo un ejemplo que quizás os valga por su exceso.

¿Quien no conoce al imbe%&%$ ese de Chilavert? ¿Quien no sabe de sus "hazañas"? ¿Ese tipo puede ser referente de algo para el hijo de alguno de ustedes? Pues si alguno contesta que si que se lo quede, que se lo doy regalado.

Pues eso es lo que quiero decir de Argentina con Diego, salvando distancias, claro. Señores, tienen un crack entre ustedes pero no le pongan de ejemplo de lo que no es. En España se hacía de oro en el Barcelona mientras salía en la tele recomendando a los niños que no se metiesen en las drogas... ¡la leche!

 :evil: 

si66, aquí en España tenemos algún ejemplo reciente. Creo que el último campeón de la vuelta ciclista a España ha dado positivo. No lo quieren ver en los periódicos salvo para que cuente su historia, pero nadie, te lo aseguro, lo pone de ejemplo de nada. "Juanito" Mouelegh (o como se escriba) es otro de tal baila. Julio Alberto, del Barcelona otro. Y cada uno que sale tres cuartos de lo mismo, pasan poco menos que al ostracismo. No tiene lógica que se haga lo mismo con un tipo como Diego, que ha sido todo en el futbol, pero no entiendo esa idolatría que creo que le entregan.

Y aquí Maradona encantó, no gusta otro tipo de jugador más que el que lo hace bonito. Aquí no triunfan troncos ni leños salvo en equipos algo más marrulleros y con poco afán de pasar a la historia por su buen juego y si por lo que ganan. Raul, Zidane, Figo o Beckam no me dirás que la tocan mal, tenemos a Ayala, Riquelme o Messi. Los mejores brasileños están aquí, Ronaldo, Roberto Carlos, Ronaldinho, algunos de los mejores portugueses, ingleses o franceses... Chico, decir que por aquí gusta un juego basto o peor que el que gusta en America creo que es una precipitación por tu parte. Aquí está demostrado que juegan los mejores. Repasa cualquier alineación de pais exportador de jugadores que esté en el mundial y verás cuantos juegan acá. Es asombroso. Y en mi opinión no hay mejor liga en el mundo que la española. La más divertida, potente, competitiva y ofensiva. Por eso llevamos tantas copas de Europa e Intercontinentales en los últimos años. Eso lo hacen jugadores como Diego. Lástima que estuvo tan poco tiempo aquí. Quizás todo habría sido distinto.

Creo que para todos está claro que el mayor fallo de Diego fue irse al Nápoles y algo que confirma esto es lo que está ocurriendo en el Calcio Italiano. Espero que lo paguen bien pagado (y que eso no esté ocurriendo en ningún otro sitio  :roll: ).

.
.
.
.
.

Nach0,  Pernía me gusta pero a veces le veo regular. Me gustó mucho el primer partido. Creo que el último partido contra Tunez fue un colador por su banda en la primera parte y encima no terminaba de sumarse al ataque y España se quedaba en cuadro atrás. Las únicas jugadas de peligro en contra llegaron por su banda.

 :evil: 

Eso si, a España le hacía falta un pateador como él. Y tiene un montón de entrega, fuerza y ganas. Creo que puede ser una gran jugada para España haberle llamado.

----------


## eskroler

> Tranquilos NachO,Si66,Manu...es la tipica envidia española,cuando alguien triunfa se le envidia y se le tiene que hechar por los suelos.


no creo que eso deba estar aqui...
se esta hablando de futbol... y eso puede llegar a ofender...

----------


## si66

Si, coincido mucho en cosas, te repito, yo a maradona lo quiero por lo que dio a su pais, a su seleccion, jugando, pero no soy fiel seguidor de él, ni de muchos otros como él, asi como no me gusta para nada la publicidad de Nike, incentivando el "JOGO BONITO" y no las patadas, cuando no era ejemplo a seguir dentro de la cancha (no afuera,m  DENTRO!).
Lo de Chilavert tenés mucha razon, pero es algo contradictorio mi pensamiento hacia´él, te explico porque, es una persona odiada por la mayoria por casi todos, y tiene esa imagen, que la ganó por su personalidad, yo no me lo banco, pero sé por amigos que lo tuvieron cerca y por gente de Velez el club donde jugó, que era una persona muy solidaria y apoyaba muchisimo a los jugadores de infantiles, motivaba mucho y ayudaba economicamente como moralmente, mismo hacia afuera del club, todo con gente joven y de pocos recursos, pero despues salia insultando y pegando a un jugador y la verdad que no sabias que pensar de él.

Bueno cambiando de tema, de que trata la foto de ignoto magic??

----------


## YaGo

> Es una discusión sin fundamento, así que peleémonos por otra cosa como, por ejemplo: 'La foto del avatar de Ignoto, ¿Es él o un topo que pilló en el jardín de casa? Esto es lo que realmente interesa a la opinión pública.


Pero tío, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA. Esto ya es una guerra personal  :D 

Respecto a los jugardores y tal ¿Qué pasa, que Cruyff no era bueno?¿Y van Vasten? (¿Se escribe así?) ¿Franz Beckenbauer? ¿Di Stéfano? Eso hablando de hace años y años, pero si nos metemos ahora, pffff, Zidane, Ronaldo, Sevchenko, Henry...

Y no olvidemos, como dice Gandalf, que ésta, nuestra liga, la Española, es la mejor del planeta. Con razón se vienen todos aquí.

----------


## si66

Si, para mi es asi, la mejor liga, la mas linda para ver, segurisimo.

----------


## yiye_05

El mejor equipo del mundo es el TORRELODONES!!! jaja es un equipazooo!!! No se hable mas! Sobre todo el femenino en le que juegan mis hermanas ese ya es la leche!!!! Asi que ni la liga española ni ninguna, la mejor es la Sub-16 femenina de madrid!!!!! jaja  :Lol:  


Un  saludo yiye

----------


## MANU_222

Gandalf, Para mí, la mejor liga de Europa es la Italiana, Y si ustedes tienen a Riquelme, Messi, Aimar, Entre otros Argentinos, es porque los traen de Argentina, estamos en la misma, Quien tiene el "Semillero del mundo"? Argentina, (Argentinos Juniors) Quisas debes haber escuchado nombrar mas a Atlas, que a argentinos juniors, pero ese equipo a scado a muchos grandes jugadores, Riquelme, Maradona, Cambiasso, Pisculichi, Batista, Entre otros..., y, en cuanto a Chilavert, Para aclaración de algunos, es Parguayo no Argentino  :Wink1: .... De todas formas creo que el tema ya se ha cerrado, y conclusion: Tenemos a un Argentino en España... Jacin!!! Como defiende la camiseta Argentina y A nuestro país...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El mejor equipo argentino que mas juego bonito tiene, a pesar que soy de River es...
 ¡YUPANQUI!, Si66 y Nach0 me entenderan jajaxD!
(Vino el tema del juego bonito y lo quería decir jajajxD!)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## eskroler

jaja....ahora va ser que el futbol gira entorno a los Argentinos no¿? lo de Maradona vale que es muy bueno, etc... pero te puedo asegurar que si la liga española es buena no es por los argentinos en concreto...
hay bastantes jugadores mejores que los que tu has nombrado...

----------


## YaGo

¿Que Argentina es la Cuna de los futbolistas?

Yo pensaba que era Brasil... ¿Por qué será que tienen más campeonatos del mundo que nadie?

Y respecto a la liga Italiana, sinceramente, yo podría antes a la Inglesa. Y aún así, la Española está MUY por encima de esas ligas, en competitividad, en juego bonito, en cantidad de Internacionales (Creo que nos ganan algunos países, pero nosotros tenemos a los mejores internacionales jugando, véase Zidane, Ronaldo, Ronaldihno, Beckam, Messi,..., muchos), en prácticamente todo. De acuerdo que la cantera española no es buena (Salvo excepciones, como Cesc o Iniesta), pero en general, es la mejor.

----------


## MANU_222

> ¿Que Argentina es la Cuna de los futbolistas? 
> 
> Yo pensaba que era Brasil... ¿Por qué será que tienen más campeonatos del mundo que nadie?


Yo no dije que sea la "cuna" dije el semillero , aunque vendrían a tener significados parecidos, y si no, fijate, ejemplo: River Plate, Boca Juniors y se podría decir hasta ahí nomás, Independiente, cuando crean a un crack que salió de sus inferiores al estar jugando 1 campeonato y dar buena demotración, Ya estan firmando contrato con otros equipos del mundo, Cavenaghi, Saviola, Aimar, Dalessandro, Riquelme, Messi, Agüero, Tevez, Crespo, Ortega, Gallardo, Entre otros... y de boca no podria hablar mucho más por que no llevo cuantos jugadores venden...
Espero no seguir con el tema por que creo que llevara a discusion...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## jacin

> Pues eso es lo que quiero decir de Argentina con Diego, salvando distancias, claro. Señores, tienen un crack entre ustedes pero no le pongan de ejemplo de lo que no es.


Gandalf no es que queramos ponerlo como ejemplo de lo que no es sino por lo que es y lo que ha sido en sus buenos y en sus malos momentos;en sus buenos para decirles a los niños lo que pueden llegar a ser si trabajan y les gusta lo que hacen y en sus malos momentos para que vean hasta donde pueden caer en ese oscuro mundo,no crees??

Yo prefiero ponerle a el como ejemplo antes que a Raul que pienso es mucho menos persona que Maradona y que otros muchos futbolistas, una persona que escribe un libro sin haber leido en su vida ninguno me parece que no es un buen ejemplo...ademas nunca se le debe negar un autografo a un niño.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Tranquilos...es la tipica envidia española,cuando alguien triunfa se le envidia y se le tiene que hechar por los suelos.


Te equivocas (aparte de haber cometido dosa faltas ortográficas puesto que 'típica' lleva tilde y 'echar' es sin 'h'  :evil: .......   :Lol:  )

No, no es cierta esa actitud. Somo críticos, pero no por envidia. Nos gusta desatar la verborrea para demostrar que entendemos más que nadie de lo que sea (aunque no tengamos ni idea  :Wink:  ) Somos, simplemente, 'peleones de bar'  8) .

Se dijo que era envidia y no sé cuantas cosas más cuando Paquito Fernández Ochoa contradijo a los que proclamaban a bombo y platillo que lo de 'Juanito' Mullegh (o como se escriba) era 'UN TRIUNFO DEL ESQUÍ ESPAÑOL'. Ochoa dijo que no lo era y que le alegraba más un triunfo de un esquiador español o formado en España que del de el alemán. Y TENÍA TODA LA RAZÓN. Al alemán se le fichó e hizo español por la vía rápida. Ya venía formado. Podrá ser un triunfo de la federación española o de la negociación, pero JAMAS un triunfo del esquí español. Y clarísimamente alegra menos que un segundo o tercer puesto (no digamos un primero) de un chaval que se haya formado en neustras escuelas con toda la dificultad que eso conlleva. Y luego con el alemán pasó lo que pasó.... No coment.

Pues al Ochoa se le tiraron a la chepa acusándole de 'envidioso'.... NO SOMOS ASÍ. O al menos, no es por envidia.

Y no me contradigas que me lío a mamporros :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

Manu_22, si para ti la mejor liga del mundo es la italiana creo que no coincidimos en los gustos. Para mi esa liga es de las peores de Europa, pura fuerza física jugando todos los equipos al cerrojazo y con los partidos amañados. Peor que aquel futbol inglés de patadón arriba y a ver que cae. Me parece increible que tenga seguidores. El resultado que más veces se repite en los partidos del Calcio es el 1-0 con una diferencia increible con respecto a los demás resultados. Aburre a las palomas.

Tildar a Argentina de "semillero del futbol" me parece pretencioso como nada y algo acorde al chascarrillo que expliqué hace poco. En España, Italia e Inglaterra deben estar jugando los mejores argentinos, seguramente, pero esos no suman más que los 25 que tienen ahora en la selección, los demás son jugadores normalitos en el futbol europeo, con los que en muchos casos los grandes clubes "negocian" para sacar dineros "extras". Hay que saber bien como funciona el futbol en Europa. España e Italia sufren el mal de los fichajes, presidentes que buscan traer a jugadores extranjeros que no son mejores que los nacionales pero que les aseguran que entre viaje y viaje se "pierden" unos pocos millones que siempre caen en el mismo bolsillo, el suyo. Así terminan viniendo multitud de jugadores que de haber sido nacionales estarían en segunda división como mucho. 

También nombras muchos argentinos que juegan en otros equipos. ¿Nombrarías acaso menos brasileños? ¿Y franceses? ¿Por que crees que estos equipos exportan tantos jugadores y siempre a las mismas ligas? Pues mi contestación es por que en sus paises nunca ganarían lo que pueden ganar fuera, y aun así ellos suelen cobrar menos que los nacionales de los paises a los que van. Luego si se hacen estrellas es al contrario, pero suelen empezar cobrando mucho menos. 

Y por otro lado en opinión de varios la mejor liga es la española, donde precisamente lo que abundan son... españoles. ¿Con esto quiero decir que los españoles son mejores que los argentinos? Ni mucho menos. Con todo esto solo digo que presumes de lo grandes que son los jugadores de tu pais sin mirar bien a los lados. 

Lo de Chilavert es un ejemplo muy claro de lo que creo que se debe rechazar. Se comportará la leche de bien, pero solo cuando quiere y eso no lo convierte en buena persona. 

Jacin, Raul es ejemplo de jugador de futbol y de tesón, de lo demas... puffff, como que no. Es soso, borde, antipático... pero lo querría siempre en mi equipo. Como a Diego (sin doparse).

----------


## Gandalf

Por cierto, empezamos ya, que mañana no se si tendré tiempo...

*ESPAÑA 5 - ARABIA 0*

¡OLE!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Es una discusión sin fundamento, así que peleémonos por otra cosa como, por ejemplo: 'La foto del avatar de Ignoto, ¿Es él o un topo que pilló en el jardín de casa? Esto es lo que realmente interesa a la opinión pública.
> 
> 
> Pero tío, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA. Esto ya es una guerra personal  :D


¿Tengo o no tengo razón? Y me importa un bledo que se pongan de morros los de la APTI (Asociación para la Protección de Topos Ignotos)

----------


## Gandalf

Por cierto, según el Marca hoy cumple 20 añitos la mano de Dios.

 :P

----------


## jacin

> Pero tío, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA. Esto ya es una guerra personal  :D


A mi para nada me parece una guerra personal,me parece una discusion muy entretenida y en la que cada uno tiene su opinión,tampoco vamos a sacar los puñales por esto,jejeje :P 

Aparte de todo yo creo que a un jugador de futbol se le considera el mejor jugaodr de su epoca o de la historia ya no solo por el palmares que pueda tener sino por su aportacion al futbol;ahi tenemos el ejemplo de Cruyff,para mi uno de los cuatro mejores de la historia( DiEstefano,Pele,Cruyff,Maradona) pero nunca gano nada.
En cambio a Romario nunca se le considerara una leyenda y creo que a Raul tampoco,son buenos jugadores pero no aportan nada nuevo al futbol.
Ademas creo que si influye tambien la actitud que uno tenga fuera del campo,si eres humilde y buena persona se nota.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> A mi para nada me parece una guerra personal,me parece una discusion muy entretenida y en la que cada uno tiene su opinión,tampoco vamos a sacar los puñales por esto,jejeje :P


Jacin, no te enteras. Yago se refiere a mi encarnizada batalla verbal con Ignoto (De aquí al Tomate o Salsa Rosa), no a vuestras estúpidas disquisiciones sobre fútbol. Porque si no sóis capaces de ver la excelencia de los jugadores de Trinidad y Tobago, es que no tenéis ni idea del noble arte del balonpié (Tanto Maradona, tanto Cruiff, tanto Pelé... en fin)

----------


## jacin

> Jacin, no te enteras. Yago se refiere a mi encarnizada batalla verbal con Ignoto (De aquí al Tomate o Salsa Rosa)


huy!!! Sorry   :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale, vale.. no ha sido nada.

Venga, siga circulando y partipando.













 :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y retomando el asunto original voy a ser más realista esta vez:


ESPAÑA 4 Arabia Saudí 0

Así, sin despeinarnos

----------


## jacin

para mi el:

ESPAÑA-3 ARABIA-0

----------


## Miguel Díaz

ESPAÑA-5 ARABIA-1

Y eso solo en la primera parte!!!  8-)

----------


## Gandalf

> En cambio a Romario nunca se le considerara una leyenda y creo que a Raul tampoco,son buenos jugadores pero no aportan nada nuevo al futbol.
> Ademas creo que si influye tambien la actitud que uno tenga fuera del campo,si eres humilde y buena persona se nota.


Cientos de ejemplos como ese hay en el futbol. Lo que ocurre es que eso de "buena persona" admite muchos matices. No repetiré todas las cosas que se pueden decir de Maradona, no solo la droga, y ahí está, entre los mejores del mundo.

Ronaldo, Hugo Sanchez, Romario, Butragueño... goleadores natos, pero no serán nunca comparados con los que ya hemos citado aquí. ¿Por que? Pues por que no vale con ser un crack, que de esos el mundo profesional está lleno, si no que hay que ser mejor que nadie y mantenerse así varios años. Y además hay que caer bien, ser ídolo de la afición, demostrar que se es crack dentro y fuera del campo y entonces pasas a ser GENIO.

Ejemplos de personas que podrían haber sido y no lo fueron hay, para mi, a patadas. Stoichkof (o como fuera), Romario, Hugo, Rivaldo, Michel, Platini, Lineker... Esos son solo algunos.

Y además tienes que ser un jugador que juegue de medio campo hacia adelante. Si eres lateral, defensa o solo delantero centro no formarás parte de ese grupo de los mejores. ¿No creeis?

----------


## jacin

> Y además tienes que ser un jugador que juegue de medio campo hacia adelante. Si eres lateral, defensa o solo delantero centro no formarás parte de ese grupo de los mejores. ¿No creeis?


tienes razon,el 99% son jugadores de medio campo para arriba,ademas ahora mismo solo se me ocurriria uno que no lo fuera,'Beckenbauer'.

----------


## eidanyoson

El señor Irlandés es un copiota. Que eso ya lo puse yooooo, e incluso algo parecido a lo de sin despeinarnos (significado global, no palabra por palabra)

  Repetiré el 4-0 porque está puesto 1000 hilos atrás y parece que nadie se acuerda, en fin, tanto hablar de la cantera pasa lo que pasa...

 Por cierto O´malley, tienes nombre de tabaco para pipa  :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Si cuando digo que no tenéis la más remota idea....

El mejor futbolísta de toda la historia: JULIO SALINAS. El único jugador capaz de regatearse a si mismo. El hombre con velcro en las botas, de las que jamás se separaba el balón. Esa escoba cabizbaja que con simulado desgarbo se colaba entre las hordas de defensores hasta conseguir el preciado gol. 

Eso es un jugador y no los que, ignorantes, nombráis.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> El señor Irlandés es un copiota. Que eso ya lo puse yooooo, e incluso algo parecido a lo de sin despeinarnos (significado global, no palabra por palabra)
> 
> Por cierto O´malley, tienes nombre de tabaco para pipa  :D


Para ser copiota tendría que haber leído tu mensaje. Perdóname pero no merecéis que pierda mi preciado tiempo leyendo vuestras patochadas (habrase visto descaro..).

Grave insulto el tuyo. No fumo. La etimología de mi apellido tiene mucha más categoría y antigüedad que el descubrimiento de dicha planta.

----------


## Gandalf

> Iniciado por Gandalf
> 
> Y además tienes que ser un jugador que juegue de medio campo hacia adelante. Si eres lateral, defensa o solo delantero centro no formarás parte de ese grupo de los mejores. ¿No creeis?
> 
> 
> tienes razon,el 99% son jugadores de medio campo para arriba,ademas ahora mismo solo se me ocurriria uno que no lo fuera,'Beckenbauer'.


Por poner un ejemplo. ¿Alguien duda lo geniales que han sido Guardiola, Camacho, Stilike, Hugo Sanchez, Maldini, Paff, Bufón, Gordillo, Sergi, Donato...? Han sido de lo mejor en sus puestos, si no los mejores. Algunos tienen los mejores records en sus respectivas ligas. Pero nada, no pasaron al siguiente nivel.

Otro punto que creo que es indispensable para que te valoren como a Pelé o a Di Stefano es que necesitas haber ganado una copa del mundo. Ya puedes tener 3 intercontinentales, que eso no vale lo mismo que un solo mundial. Supongo que tendrá que ver con la repercusión que tiene.


Magic O'Malley, otro comentario tan razonado como el último de Julio Salinas y te quedas en el banquillo y saco a Ignoto a jugar.

 :P  :P  :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Magic O'Malley, otro comentario tan razonado como el último de Julio Salinas y te quedas en el banquillo y saco a Ignoto a jugar.


Aparte de no tener idea de fútbol eres un JUDAS  :evil: 











 :P

----------


## angelquillo

ahi va mi resultado *españa 5 - arabia 0*

saludos

----------


## Gandalf

Macho, es que no se puede decir eso, salir con ese sombrero en la foto y no esperar a que te pongan de suplente!!!!!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Macho, es que no se puede decir eso, salir con ese sombrero en la foto y no esperar a que te pongan de suplente!!!!!


Que alguien le diga al Harry Potter español que ponga la foto antigua, que con ese gorro da miedo!!!!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pero si parece que te has escapado de Bolsón Cerrado!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Me parto.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿¿¿ ¡¡¡S O M B R E R O!!!  :Confused:   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Es una chistera, hombre de Dios, una ¡ C H I S T E R A ! En fin......

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> que con ese gorro da miedo!!!!!!!


Otro que tal baila...... :evil:

----------


## Gandalf

> ¿¿¿ ¡¡¡S O M B R E R O!!!   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> Es una chistera, hombre de Dios, una ¡ C H I S T E R A ! En fin......


No negarás que una chistera no deja de ser un tipo de sombrero... Como la boina, la gorra o el tricornio. Así que déjate de distinciones clasistas, que no dejas de ser una mago irlandes españolizado... 

¡¡¡¡Como los miles y miles que debe de haber en cada esquina!!!!

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 

Así, normalito...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Uy, lo que me ha dicho! :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 


(Anoto en mi agenda: Incluir a Gandalf en la lista negra. No ajuntarle  :x )

----------


## Gandalf

> ¡Uy, lo que me ha dicho! :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
> 
> 
> (Anoto en mi agenda: Incluir a Gandalf en la lista negra. No ajuntarle  :x )


Ah, pero ¿tu no eras de los que ponías cruces en un cuaderno? ¿cuantas tengo ya?
 :P

----------


## ignoto

Yo una vez fuí a ver un partido de fúRbol.
No me gustó y no volví.

Allí solamente había millonarios corriendo detrás de una pelota (y ni siquiera se la quedaban cuando, por fin, conseguían acercarse a ella) y un montón de descerebrados gritando por cualquier tontería.

----------


## si66

Esto esta bueno, acá le decimos GALERA en vez de CHISTERA.
Jugadores, muchisimos, para mi la mejor liga es la Española.
La italiana, mucha fuerza, poco juego (mucha mafia).
La inglesa no me gusta para nada el juego que tienen. La alemana lo mismo.
La Española la siento un "poquito" nuestra, por tener algunos jugadores, y además por historia.
En juego es el más lindo.
Con respecto a jugadores en las ligas, los africanos tiernen muchos y buenos tambien.

España 6 Arabia 0
España le hace por lo menos 6 goles.

----------


## MANU_222

Que bueno que se ha terminado el debate de Maradona... Ahora hay otro  :shock: 
El sombrero xD  :Lol:  
Si66: Cuando te conectas? jaja xD! en la semana te llamo dale?

ESPAÑA 6-ARABIA 2
Hay que ser un poco realistas jeje, quisas en el 2do tiempo se quebre un  poco españa y le metan 2... jajajxD!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!(Desde la secundaria)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Esta vez lo vi claro...

España 3 --- arabia 2

----------


## zarkov

He tenido una visión

España 2 Francia 0

----------


## ignoto

Ya lo tengo claro.

Trinidad 2 Tobago 1

La final un empate clarísimo a 0 entre las selecciones de Japón y Guatemala. Japón empatará primero.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

NOTICIA:

Patrick (Magic) O'Malley acaba de ser internado en urgencias a causa de un terrible colapso convulsive respiratorio, agravado con espeluznantes arritmias provocadas por la última lucidez de Ignoto.

Los galenos están haciendo lo posible por cortar su hemorragia de carcajdas para porder intervenirle más a fondo. 

Se ruega a los presentes que envíen plasma del tipo 'Guinness Rh+'







(Te has salido, tío)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## correka

Ahí va mi pronostico:
España *7* Arabia Saudí *-1*

A POR ELLOS OEEEEE A POR ELLOS OEEEEEE A POR ELLOS OEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
A POR ELLOS OEOEEEEE

----------


## ign

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
Yo creo que...
España 2 - Arabia Saudí 1

Al que acierte le compramos un jamón entre todos ¿No?

----------


## zarkov

Espero no leer el miércoles alguno de estos titulares.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

España 2 -  Francia 1 (Tras empatar a uno y tener que ganar por penalties)

----------


## ignoto

¿Quien empatará primero?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El árbitro, of course. (En propia meta, además)

----------


## eskroler

ESPAÑA---------->>>12

FRANCIA---------->>>> 0

----------


## angelquillo

españa 3 - francia 2  

saludos

----------


## torkano

España 2 - 1 Francia

----------


## correka

España *1* Francia *0*

Gol de Barthez en propia puerta

A POR ELLOS OEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

----------


## Gandalf

*España 3 - Francia 2*

----------


## eskroler

RAUL GONZALEZ BlANCO



habra gente que ponga en duda la valia de este grandioso jugador...
sinceramente nose como existe gente que sea capaz de decir que este jugador es malo....
para los que sabemos que es uno de los mas grandes del mundo.... 

Los mejores goles de Raul...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JfrXu9Bilw&search=raul

Demostracion de tecnica y grandes asistencias...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIITjrk4zhk&search=raul

Gran jugada Ronaldo&Raul...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPSptSu60RQ&search=raul

Desde pequeño daba guerra....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faPOpQM7dqw&search=raul

Otro recopilatorio....su famosa cuchara..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0mG4_ehbGk&search=raul

Con la seleccion Española
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab70mEfJj9Q&search=raul

Los mejores goles en un minuto...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDdMHnKyl4c&search=raul

Sus 50 goles en la Copa de Europa....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IAES8EPzEU&search=raul

Hasta en China le quieren por su golito en la Intercontinental....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IibHb...aul%20gonzalez


En fin.. si despues de ver esto ( sobre todo los recopilatorios) alguien sigue opinando que Raul no es un crack, posiblemente es que no sepa mucho de futbol...

----------


## si66

Hace varios años vi por tv de una anécdota, comentada por un periodista argentino,  de cuando Valdano era tecnico del Madrid (si mal no recuerdo), ahora que se me viene a la mente, que Raúl el niño que debutaba en el Madrid (no sé bien si ese era el primer partido pero andaba cerca de no serlo) tuvo una chance mano a mano con el arquero un partido que iba empatado, en la cual decidió picando la pelota (pegada ceca y cortita, vaselina la llaman) pasarle la pelota por arriba al arquero y la pelota se fue muuuuuy cerquita del travesaño.
El partido estaba 0 a 0 y era la victoria, pero no fue asi, Valdano luego de terminado le dijo, " si la próxima vez que tienes una oportunidad asi, no haces lo mismo, te saco del equipo", un calro ejemplo de la enseñanza del buen juego y de lo que Raúl demuestra partido tras partido (no digo que Raúl juega bien por ese consejo, sino que ante un partido de tal magnitud y con nada en la primera del madrid, este jugador no temblo a la hora de enfrentar).
Pero es bueno que el apoyo y el consejo sea este.

----------


## Namspeak

FRANCIA* 2* - ESPAÑA *0*

No lo deseo en absoluto, pero esa es mi "visión"

----------


## yiye_05

weno yo tras consultar a mi amigo mago Budha pues me ha dicho que duda pero que tiene algo muy claro QUE ESPAÑA GANA!!!

PERO QUE ES O 2-0 O 2-1


Un saludo yiye

----------


## mariio

creo que este es casi el final del post puesto que nos vamos a casita!
yupi 
ni a los cuartos como manda la tradicion xD
a ver si porlomenos gana francia el mundial y tenemos excusa d q son mu wenos xD
un saludo

----------


## Namspeak

Bueno, al final no me equivoqué tanto... nos ganaron de DOS.

Hay que joderse.....

----------


## yiye_05

weno aora a predecir a los argentinos jeje!


Un saludo yiye

PD: Otra vez será

----------


## si66

Y...alemania es el dueño de casa, es muy dificil, vienen bien ojala se dé.

----------


## jacin

Ale...otra vez 'pa casa'... :( 

Hay que joderse no se ni para que nos molestamos en ir a los mundiales,nos ilusionan y luego 'trancazo'.

 :-(  :-(  :-(

----------


## Namspeak

*ALEMANIA 1 - ARGENTINA 1*

Prorroga sin goles.

Penaltis gana *ALEMANIA*

----------


## Namspeak

> Ale...otra vez 'pa casa'... :( 
> 
> Hay que joderse no se ni para que nos molestamos en ir a los mundiales,nos ilusionan y luego 'trancazo'.
> 
>  :-(  :-(  :-(



Ilusionan al que se deje ilusionar... los más mayores ya no nos ilusionamos, ya hemos visto esto muchas veces.

Saludos.

----------


## jacin

Bueno pero siempre hay un poco de esperanza,la verdad es que hoy no las tenia todas conmigo pero aun asi los nervios nunca me dejaron hasta el 3-1.

----------


## Gandalf

MierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMi  erdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMier  daMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierda  MierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMierdaMi  erda
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Ya está, ya se me ha pasado. ahora a dar resultados de partidos de otras selecciones.

ALEMANIA 1 ARGENINA 0

No es por que lo desee u os quiera mal, es que ya predije en mi primer mensaje que el mundial lo ganaban los germanos, y aunque Argentina es la que mejor futbol está haciendo con diferencia sigo pensando que los alemanes en su casa serán imbatibles... ya veremos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡A casitaaaaa oooeeeeee, a casitaaaaa oooaaaaaa!
¡A casitaaaaa oooeeeeee!
¡A casitaaa ee ooooaaaa!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

¿Que titular os gusta mas?

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ya llegará Roland Garros

----------


## vlad

COMO YA PREDIJERON  EL RESULTADO DE ALEMANIA Y ARGENTINA ?

RECORDEMOS 
ESPAÑA 1 FRANCIA 3  ( MI PREDICCION TAMBIEN SE CUMPLIO )

TANTOS COMENTARIOS ......... CHAU RAUL  
ARGENTINA 2 ALEMANIA 1 NOS VEMOS Y SI NO NOS VEMOS NOS COMPRAMOS GAFAS ......................... AGUANTE EL DIEGO AGUANTE ARGENTINA . 
A PESAR DE QUE YA NOS ANULARON TRES GOLES EN ESTE MUNDIAL
 VAMOS A HACER EL AGUANTE A LOS ALEMANES DE LOCALES Y QUE ENCIMA  SON UN BUEN EQUIPO   Y TAMBIEN QUE COMO SON LOCALES LES VAN A DAR UNA MANITO LOS ARBITROS Y BUE AGUANTE NOMAS

----------


## jacin

Sin duda me quedo con el titular nº7:

'sin garra y sin lo que hay que tener'


Alemania 1-Argentina 2

----------


## Nach0

Por mi parte, no se los demas Argentinos del foro, preferiria que no se hiciera ninguna predicción con respecto al resultado.
Por lo que veo el mismo no ha dado bueno resultados (ocurre también que soy bastante cabulero)

----------


## LeNoiR2222

tanta ilusión para ver como una selección joven pierde contra unos abuelitos(según los medios de comunicación) y eso k teniamos un equipo que muchos lo comparan con el ajedrez: esta la REINA, esta REYES, tambien hay TORRES y lo principal tenemos CASILLAS (como ya se digo en buenafuente). SUERTE PARA ARGENTINA!!!

un saludo

----------


## eskroler

Lo que no se puede es dar ilusion a los Españoles y despues salir al campo como salieron, sin ganas de nada... y que empatando se decida mantener ese resultado en vez de ir a por el partido...
nose  a mi me han defraudado bastante y considero que es una gran seleccion pero no lo dieron todo como decian... :(

----------


## Namspeak

> RECORDEMOS 
> ESPAÑA 1 FRANCIA 3  ( MI PREDICCION TAMBIEN SE CUMPLIO )


Perdona Vlad.... pero yo no he visto tu predicción por ningún lado.

----------


## eidanyoson

Sin embargo yo SI que predije al principio lo que iba a pasar con España, incluso con Francia.
 Y además puse más cosas. Ya veremos, ya.


 (al final abriré al consulta Gandalf  :D )

----------


## MANU_222

Argentina 3 - Alemania 2
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Namspeak

> *ALEMANIA 1 - ARGENTINA 1*
> 
> Prorroga sin goles.
> 
> Penaltis gana *ALEMANIA*


JUAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!

 * P L E N O -----   P L E N O  -------- P L E N O*

----------


## MANU_222

Creo que hubiese sido mejo como dijo nacho, que no se diera predicciones, por cabala, Lo unico que si peudo decir por que vi el partido y NO TOCO DE OIDO.
Que con el arbitro hubo mano negra,m que Argentina tuvo el partido, y se lo scaron de prepo, senti que nos hacian las valijas a las fuerzas,m Alemania, dejo mucho que deciar, el Arbitro, puff mucho más, no cobro nada!, pero si estoy seguro de algo...
NOS VAMOS DE PIE, Y CON LA FRENTE BIEN ALTA, FUIMOS MUCHO MÁS QUE ALEMANIA, INCLUSIVE, MERECIAMOS ESTE TITULO...

Pero bueno, en el 2010, será!
Mi prediccion de quien ganara el mundial, (al menos asi queiro que sea) Brazil...

Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Gandalf

Siento lo de Argentina. Mereció ganar y el arbitro creo que ahora tiene un BMW nuevo, muy alemán el coche, si.  :evil: 

Pero lo cierto es que no creo que me haya equivocado, y sospecho que Alemania llega a la final y la gana. No se quien dijo aquello de "El futbol es un deporte donde juegan 11 contra 11 y que siempre gana Alemania". Pues si juega en casa con más razón.

----------


## Nach0

Verdaderamente una lástima, lamentablemente nos ganaron de la única forma que podían hacerlo, por penales.

Hasta ahora fuimos a mi entender la selección que mejor estuvo (esto no por ser argentino se los aseguro) y merecíamos estar en la final.

Como soy un argentino raro, que le gusta el futbol brasilero, diré que prefiero y siempre preferí que salga campeón un sudamericano que un equipo grande europeo, por ende espero que salga campeón Brasil (aunque mostró muy poco hasta ahora de lo quepuede dar)

SLds.

Nach0

----------


## Namspeak

Pues nada, lo siento por todos los Argentinos de este foro... y por el resto de sudamericanos, pero está claro que el Mundial lo va a ganar el fútbol Europeo. Creo que se ha demostrado claramente que en cuestiones de Fútbol Europa es muy superior al resto del mundo en estos momentos.

Saludos.

Ahh.. y mi predicción es:

1º.- PORTUGAL
2º.- ALEMANIA
3º.- ITALIA
4º.- FRANCIA

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Ahh.. y mi predicción es:
> 
> 1º.- PORTUGAL


Dios te escuche, los otros no es que me despierten mucha simpatia ...

----------


## Nach0

> Creo que se ha demostrado claramente que en cuestiones de Fútbol Europa es muy superior al resto del mundo en estos momentos.


No comparto dicha opinión, a nivel liga seguramente, pero a nivel individual no lo creo. Si no es asi, un claro ej es que los jugadores que se destacan en la liga española son en su mayoría sudamericanos. (igual la liga italiana)


Un abrazo

----------


## Namspeak

Sólo hablo a nivel de selecciones nacionales... y aunque eres libre de opinar como quieras, a nivel de selecciones nacionales las pruebas son claramente irrefutables.  No hay ni una seleccion en semifinales que no sea Europea y sólo había 2 no Europeas por 6 Europeas en cuartos.

Saludos.

----------


## Gandalf

Ni un solo equipo americano...  :roll: 

Lo de Argentina ha sido el único caso en que me ha parecido inmerecido que les echasen, los demás no han jugado mejor que los que les ganaron así que en mi opinión en este mundial hay clara superioridad europea.

----------


## MANU_222

Claro está, que no ha jugado en su totalidad Brazil, como ya se ha dicho, ¿donde quedó el jogo bonito? Pero de todas formas, mas alla del futbol europeo y lo que digan bla bla bla, en los ultimos 3 mundiales brazil por ejemplo, ha llegado a la final, descartando esta por supuesto, en cuanto Argentina, se merecía un lugar en la final, y hasta podría decir, que estaba para ganar la copa... Mi prediccion:
1ro: Portugal.
2do: Italia.
3ro: Francia.
4to: Alemania.

Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Insisto: Van a jugar la final los de Trinidad y Tobago, ganando Tobago en los penaltis. Los de trinidad estarán también contentos, porque será su mejor resultado en un mundial.

----------

